# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Tekst o dohrani - bilo bi ga dobro istesati još jednom

## Nuktemeron

Da imam diplomatskog talenta, rekla bih: sjajan tekst, sve pohvale autoru, željela bih samo istaknuti kako je .....i onda bih trebala reći što mislim ali  u rukavicama...dodavati hrpe meni odioznih smajlića....pa još smajlića....


ali neću, jer mi je gušt biti dosljedna sebi, pa da sirovo navalim:

tekst o dohrani zahtijeva ozbiljniji pristup jer je tema dohrane vrlo osjetljiva.
Dovoljno je samo vidjeti raznolikost stavova pedijatara!


Na žalost, nemam dovoljno vremena (kao ni autor teksta očigledno) 
za detaljnije analize. Bebač će mi spavati još samo dvadesetak minuta...

Zato na brzinu samo ovo:
"Izbjegavajte djeci mlađoj od 10 mjeseci pripremati obroke od špinata, repe, cikle ili blitve jer te namirnice mogu sadržavati potencijalno škodljive spojeve iz tla"

A gdje je razlog? Poznato je da i mrkva s lakoćom upija štetne tvari  iz tla pa nije navedena. A možda je autor mislio na oksalate u lišću špinata?

Jagode - baš me zanima što bi cijenjeni alergolozi rekli u vezi  isticanja  alergenosti jagoda. 

Znam da mnogima nije omiljen dr Richter, ali njegov stav o jagodama je izvrstan  (nećemo ovdje o njegovim stavovima prema cijepljenju, dojenju..)
ako smijem - evo njegovih riječi  (naravno važan je i kontekst njegovog odgovora, zato treba pogledati izvorni tekst):
Ja još nikada nisam vidio da je netko, pogotovo kao dijete, imao alergijsku reakciju na jagode. A, ako i jesam čuo, na jedno uho unutra, na drugo van.
Još nikada to nisam vidio. Čuo i ja jesam svašta.
Mislim da bi, za objektivizaciju ovog problema, dijete trebalo zaleći u bolnicu, mamu maknuti, i da, npr. ja, zajedno s djetetom pojedem jedne jagode sa šlagom. A drugi dan maline sa šlagom. I da dijete fotografiramo golo prije toga i tijekom nekoliko sati nakon svakog obroka. Ako želite skinuti tu hipoteku, dođite na Rebro, i ja ću to napraviti. To se zove provokacijski pokus i predstavlja jedini mogući način objektivizacije ovakvih "preosjetljivosti", koje vidi mama, a doktor joj ne vjeruje.



Vrlo zanimljivo bi bilo promatrati prehranu s evolutivnog stajališta - naime, žitarice u većim količinama vrlo kratko su prisutne u prehrani ljudske vrste (u odnosu na desetke tisuće godina postojanja i moguću brzinu promjene probavnog sustava), a iste te žitarice su poprilično zastupljene u ishrani - od 6. mjeseca. Kukuruz - nije zlato sve što je žuto...

U tekstu nije dovoljno naglašeno da ako dijete prije navršenih godinu dana ne želi jesti da onda niti ne mora.  
"dojeno dijete u dobi od 6 do 8 mjeseci namiruje oko 70% svojih energetskih potreba iz majčina mlijeka, u dobi od 9 do 11 mjeseci oko 55%"
*zato smatram da ovo nije istina, pogotovo iz vlastitog iskustva !
*

*Opis "Baby led weaning" kojeg je dala  Saradadevii u svojim postovima* mi je nevjerojatno pomogao oko dohrane, daleko više od gore navedenog ambiciozno zamišljenog teksta.

Vjerujem da dijete može samo odrediti što je dobro za njega. Barem na početku..

----------


## Mrvna

> U tekstu nije dovoljno naglašeno da ako dijete prije navršenih godinu dana ne želi jesti da onda niti ne mora.  
> "dojeno dijete u dobi od 6 do 8 mjeseci namiruje oko 70% svojih energetskih potreba iz majčina mlijeka, u dobi od 9 do 11 mjeseci oko 55%"
> *zato smatram da ovo nije istina, pogotovo iz vlastitog iskustva !
> *


Postoji li nekakav službeni izvor na koji se mogu pozvati kad je u pitanju ta teza? "Cure s foruma" nekako ne zvuče vjerodostojno   :Grin:

----------


## Davor

http://www.llli.org/NB/NBsolids.html
Tu ćeš naći i djecu od 3 godine koja tek počinju s dohranom  :Wink:  
Inače smatram da su bilo kakvi postoci na bilo koji način izraženi nekako "obvezujući" i u pogrešno svjetlo stavljaju isključivo dojenje. 

Općenito je LLLI odlično mjesto za započinjanje bilo kakve potrage koja se tiče dojenja. Apsolutni must read je http://www.llli.org/docs/OutcomesApril2006.pdf a tu ćeš na dvadesetoj stranici naći:


> The associations of breastfeeding duration and milk fat composition with the developmental outcome at 1 year of age were measured in 44 infants exclusively breastfed for 3 months, out of 95 recruited at birth.  Pooled breast milk (hindmilk) of the mothers was analysed at colostrum, 1, 3, 6, 9, and 12 months for total fat and fatty acid content.   Infants were examined at 12 months by means of the Bayley test.  There was a progressive reduction of the number of breastfed babies after the introduction of solids to 29 (6 months), 17 (9 months) and 10 (12 months).  After adjusting for major confounders, infants breastfed for 6 months or longer showed a trend to have an advantage at the Bayley psychomotor developmental index compared to those breastfed >3 and <6 months while the Bayley mental developmental index (MDI) was just 2.1 points higher. Among the milk fat components considered for each time-point, the total fat content at 6 months showed the strongest association with the MDI at 12 months (r=0.59, P=0.001).  Prolonging breastfeeding during the weaning process may result in a better developmental performance at 12 months, possibly due to the supply of fats affecting brain composition.  Agostoni C.  “Breastfeeding duration, milk fat composition and developmental indices at 1 year of life among breastfed infants.”  Prostaglandins Leukotrienes and Essential Fatty Acids. Feb 2001; 64 (2) : 105109.


Zaključak: ne treba se obvezivati oko udjela dohrane jer je to isključivo izbor mame dojilice I njene bebe. Postoje snažni dokazi da je isključivo dojenje "odgovorno" za brojne zdravstvene i razvojne prednosti, a što je to dojenje uopće, isključivo dojenje i ostale definicije - opet se nađe na LLLI: http://www.llli.org/ba/Feb00.html

----------

